# UAE airport eye scan



## clark10 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi
First time when i went through immigration they took a photo of me you know the "look here" thing they have next to them. They have never done it since then. Can anyone here who is frequent traveler to uae confirm this or share their experience? Please no questions type of "why do you need to know this." 
Thanks!.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

It's quite usual - especially for non-residents, but once you are a resident you don't normally get iris scanned again.


----------



## clark10 (Dec 4, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> It's quite usual - especially for non-residents, but once you are a resident you don't normally get iris scanned again.


Thanks for the reply may i ask
What is your information based on ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

clark10 said:


> What is your information based on ?


There's a degree you can take in answering questions politely on irrelevant immigration issues.

He's a journalist so protects his sources.


----------



## carlh999 (Dec 4, 2016)

Was it your first time visiting?

Basically, there is a lot of people that try to get back into the country under a different passport. The iris scan helps to eliminate them or stop them from re-entering the country.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

clark10 said:


> Thanks for the reply may i ask
> What is your information based on ?


I would refer the honourable original poster to the original posting, of which I repeat for the benefit of simplicity...



> Please no questions type of "why do you need to know this."


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The photo you get taken at the immigration desk is not an iris scan, it's just a photo.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

They have now e-immigration if you have Emirates ID to get rid of immigration queue.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

carlh999 said:


> Was it your first time visiting?
> 
> Basically, there is a lot of people that try to get back into the country under a different passport. The iris scan helps to eliminate them or stop them from re-entering the country.


I know a Chinese girl that did this even after she got banned. Actually flew her sister in law with her to do the iris scan for her. Not sure how the sister in law got out of the airport after that but it was an elaborate effort for a visa.


----------



## clark10 (Dec 4, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> I would refer the honourable original poster to the original posting, of which I repeat for the benefit of simplicity...


I want to avoid accepting an information that has weak base such as base on feelings or deductions. It's enough for me to know that you as a source thinks about it and confirms that the base is not weak so i can to some degree trust your advice.

I hope you got what i mean.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The only way you're going to receive official confirmation or at least as close to it as you'll ever get when in the Middle East is to go direct to the "horse's mouth". The UAE Immigration Department is the only source that will meet your requirements.

All other information received on the forum will be speculative or conjecture at the least.

The point in question, though, and I know you asked for it not to be asked - but what is your concern. Those in life with nothing to hide tend not to be 'looked at'.


----------

